# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  PSA Hyjal Attunement

## Strath2121

Despite what the patch notes say: "Soridormi will offer the quest “The Vials of Eternity” to those who are at least Revered with the Keepers of Time. " You are not required to be revered with the faction to get the quest. At least if it is shared to you, haven't tried to pick it up myself.

----------


## Kenneth

I think this is known. Pretty sure they got rid of all rep requirements for TK and SSC stuff awhile ago including this quest. Same patch when they got rid of rep requirements for Thrallmar, Lower City, etc to get attuned

----------


## Strath2121

> I think this is known. Pretty sure they got rid of all rep requirements for TK and SSC stuff awhile ago including this quest. Same patch when they got rid of rep requirements for Thrallmar, Lower City, etc to get attuned


at the time of posting it was still in the launcher guide as "requires revered or above" so I just figured I'd let some people know, if they did not.

----------

